# Customizing the starting app and guide



## SuzeM (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi All,

Just installed my first Stream 4K and getting used to it. I've hunted around here and not finding answers to these questions, maybe I'm using the wrong keywords. :/ 

I am using Channels Plus DVR to stream/record my cable company channels through the Tivo, on a non-smart TV. It works great, but it seems like there's a lot of clicking around to get to the app and then use its guide. I'm assuming this is because Channels Plus isn't a native app, I had to add it. 

First, is there a way to get the Channels Plus guide to show up in the Tivo Stream guide? Or do I have to click around through the apps every time to get to it?

Second, is there a way to default to the Tivo guide on startup - or to the Channels Plus guide if I can't get it to merge into the Tivo guide?

If there's a setup guide I've missed that would show how to do this, please let me know where. I've gone through several that didn't mention these. Sorry for being a newbie, I hope to get fluent quickly! 

Thanks in advance!


----------

